# 2011 Craftsman lt2000 help



## Brittani Hendrickson (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello all, my lawnmower is super slow even with blades disengaged. Is there any way to govern the speed controls? I have it set to the highest speed (rabbit haha), but it is still very slow. TIA


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like some things need adjustments. Spray lubricant on the belt tensioner pivot usually helps a lot. It's one matinance area that gets overlooked. Is it a pedal drive, fender drive hydro, or 6 speed? Post a model# when you get th.e it will help us help you.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like it needs purging though. If you have a manual look up purge procedure. If it's a hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hydra-drive mowers with a forward/reverse pedal, usually "slow down" because the hole where the control rod connects at either the trans, or the pedal end gets wallowed out and there is not enough throw to get full speed.

Same thing some times happens with "manual" transmissions. Disconnect the control rod attached to the transmission lever and shift the lever to it's top speed position. With the rod disconnected, hold it up to the lever. Now see if the transmission lever moves farther than what the control rod allows. If it moves further, it's not fulling engaging the transmission.

If linkage turns out NOT to be the problem, you've got a drive belt that is either worn out, or slipping. 

Here's a You Tube video of Taryl explaining/fixing the problem on a Hydra-drive


----------

